# Kann man mit JDBC auch über das Internet auf DB zugreifen?



## rog (4. Jun 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich hab eine einfache Frage. 
Der JDBC Treiber ermölicht es mir ja transparent auf Datenbanken zuzugreifen.
Zur Verbindung verwende ich eine URL:

Bsp:
dbc:mysql://localhost:3306/datenbankname    //Plus Username und Password

Könnte ich da nicht einfach durch einsetzen der ip-Adresse des betreffenden Rechners über das Internet auf einen entfernten Server zugreifen?
Zugriffe wären sowohl lesend als auch schreibend.

Meine Anwendung ist eine lokale Java-Anwendung. (Also keine Applets)

Angenommern dies ist technisch möglich. 
Macht man sowas? Oder spricht da was dagegen.
Kann man  sich da beispielsweise mit Transactions helfen um sicherzustellen, dass alle Daten ordnungsgemäß übertragen wurden?

Vielen Dank für etwaige Hinweise

lg
rog


----------



## foobar (4. Jun 2006)

Möglich ist es, aber das würde niemand machen, weil dann jeder auf direkt auf die DB zugreifen kann. 
Es wäre viel besser vor die DB einen Webservice zu hängen der nur authorisierten Benutzern Zugriff gewährt.


----------



## Dukel (4. Jun 2006)

Der Internetzugriff ist gleich wie der Lokale Zugriff oder der Netzwerkzugriff.
Nur man sollte sich beim Internet über die Sicherheit gedanken machen.
Und je nach Provider hat man gar keinen Internetzugriff auf seine DB (nur Lokal von seinem Webspace aus).


----------



## rog (4. Jun 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Wieso hätte jeder Zugriff? Man muss ja Username und Passwort auch mitschicken?
Oder meint ihr, jeder kann es zumindest versuchen?
Angenommen die Verbindung würde mittels VPN hergestellt, hätte man aber keine Problem?

lg
rog


----------



## Dukel (4. Jun 2006)

Username und Password werden unverschlüsselt verschickt.

Solange dann das VPN sicher ist, ist das ganze kein Problem (bis auf eventuelle andere Sicherheitslücken).

Wieso muss auf den Server im Internet zugegriffen werden?

Kann der nicht Lokal (im Netzwerk) laufen?


----------

